# Bunny fostering



## Brooke (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks, again, for your advice!! I want to make sure I'm doing the right thing!! I like the idea of fostering a bunny. That way, if the bunny gets stressed easily and I don't think it will handle the move well, at least I will have given that bunny a good home for a little while. What do you all think about fostering? Do you think it would be too stressful for a bunny to just be fostered? Does anyone have any ideas about organizations that allow you to foster bunnies? Again, I'm leaning more towards waiting until I move, but it might be nice to help out a bunny in the meantime, and maybe that bunny would end up not minding the move if he or she learns to trust me. What do you all think? Am I getting annoying yet?/images/emoticons/big_grin.gif


----------



## bunnydude (Jan 24, 2006)

I think fostering is a great idea. Devon and Amber were fostered by someone else prior to me adopting them, and I think it was much better than if they had just been waiting in a shelter. Devon was actually born in that foster home (he is Amber's baby), and I imagine his wonderful personality is a result of his growing up in a home environment versus a shelter.

So... what I'm really trying to say is that even if you can't adopt your foster bunny, you have still given him/her a better life and have made him/her a better candidate for a permanent adoption.

P.S. You're not annoying at all  I truly respect your thirst for information, and I am glad that you are asking the questions that you are.


----------



## JimD (Jan 24, 2006)

*bunnydude wrote:*


> P.S. You're not annoying at all  I truly respect your thirst for information, and I am glad that you are asking the questions that you are.



Ditto!!! Most questions are asked after the fact.

~Jim


----------



## jordiwes (Jan 24, 2006)

*Brooke wrote:*


> Does anyone have any ideas about organizations that allow you to foster bunnies?


Where do you live? See if there is a house rabbit society in your area. You can also check out the "rescue me" section of this forum.

http://www.rabbit.org/adoption/index.html


----------



## alfie and angel (Jan 24, 2006)

Hey Brooke - 

It's so great that you are exploring all these possibilities theoretically first!

I think that fostering is a fantastic thing to do and is how many first-time fosterers find their perfect forever bun. 

There may be one that you fall in love with and you're not taking a gamble and being pushed into a descion right away. In the mean time you're helping out loads of buns - it isn't just that they get to live with you till they get a forever home - it's that they're much more likely yo get that home if they can be socialized first.

I'm thinking of doing a similar thing. The other thing to look into is fostering mums and new litters - many shleters prefer for their babies to grow up in a home environment rather than in the noisy shelter and evidence seems to suggest that these rabbits are likely to find homes more quickly. A lot of shelters might like you to be quite experienced (by which I mean, have had a number of rabbits iver a long period of time with varied backgrounds) when embarking on this kind of thing however, I think your sense of responsibilty and your good heart are self evident.

If you feel it's right then go for it!


----------



## bunnydude (Jan 24, 2006)

That's why Devon (the baby) and Amber (the mommy) were fostered. I think that Devon would have a very different personality if he had grown up in a shelter.
*
alfie and angel wrote: *


> The other thing to look into is fostering mums and new litters - many shleters prefer for their babies to grow up in a home environment rather than in the noisy shelter and evidence seems to suggest that these rabbits are likely to find homes more quickly.


----------

